# BMQ-April 2009



## PTE.BOOTHMAN (12 Mar 2009)

Alright so I am booked for BMQ on april 1st and i was curious if theres anyone else on here booked for the same course in st jean


----------



## BradCon (12 Mar 2009)

lucky.
What trade did you get?


----------



## PTE.BOOTHMAN (12 Mar 2009)

Vehical Tech. Are you still waiting to get the call


----------



## BradCon (12 Mar 2009)

Yeah.


Last time I talked with CFRC my back check was still in the que,
Maybe you'll end up being one in the platoon ahead of me and I'll continue to envy you.

peace.


----------



## PTE.BOOTHMAN (12 Mar 2009)

Thats funny because my back check still has not come back from quebec but they still gave me a date


----------



## WhiskeyRomeoSierra (13 Mar 2009)

I am component transfering from the res force to the reg force, I have already done my res force BMQ and SQ but I needed 60 days class B service to get a recruit school bypass to the reg force. So I will be sent on my reg force BMQ shortly, I should know either next week or the week after when my course date is. I might be in St.Jean at the same time as you guys. Oh and I am going weapons tech, its gonna be awesome.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

I'm still waiting for the call, damn medical, it's been 3 weeks exactly so I'm expecting the call soon. So I might be on this course as well.

Dylan


----------



## PTE.BOOTHMAN (13 Mar 2009)

That is awsome what CFRC did you guys apply thru


----------



## BradCon (13 Mar 2009)

Are you April Foolin?


----------



## PTE.BOOTHMAN (13 Mar 2009)

No Im Really Not. I am extremely excited


----------



## BradCon (13 Mar 2009)

I ask because other forum members report starting BMQ on March 30, a monday, April 1 is a Wednesday.


----------



## PTE.BOOTHMAN (13 Mar 2009)

I know im fully aware of that originally i was told march 30th as well but my file manager was insistant that it was april 1st it doesnt make much sence to me either but its what i was told so im sticken with it. =)


----------



## BradCon (13 Mar 2009)

I'm glad for you then.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

That really doesn't sound right at all.   You should call to confirm.  When do you swear in?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> That really doesn't sound right at all.



You an expert now ?


----------



## BradCon (13 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator

You really live up to that signature sir.
 :


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

You snarking at me Aviator?  I'm just saying, how many BMQ courses have you heard of starting on a Wednesday?   I've read enough of the bloody BMQ X date posts here to notice they ALL start on a Monday... so I guess by reading - and coming to a pretty rational conclusion, I'd say I've been educated at least.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> You snarking at me Aviator?



Yes but only because i know you will take it in good fun as it was intended.

BravoCharlie :

1- "sir" is really not apropriate but thank you.
2- I may be a single-tool guy but my results speak for themselves. Come work for me, i'll show ya.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> You snarking at me Aviator?  I'm just saying, how many BMQ courses have you heard of starting on a Wednesday?   I've read enough of the bloody BMQ X date posts here to notice they ALL start on a Monday... so I guess by reading - and coming to a pretty rational conclusion, I'd say I've been educated at least.



I've had courses start mid week, mainly due to Stat Holidays though.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm just saying, how many BMQ courses have you heard of starting on a Wednesday?



For the record, i reported for my basic on a wednesday and course started the following Monday.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes but only because i know you will take it in good fun as it was intended.



Yeah, I'm right good like that   

ah Cape Bretonese - it comes out at the oddest times.

NFLD Sapper, that's understandable, but there's no Stat Holiday around that time.  so.... I'm just sayin - seemed a little odd


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm right good like that
> 
> ah Cape Bretonese - it comes out at the oddest times.
> 
> NFLD Sapper, that's understandable, but there's no Stat Holiday around that time.  so.... I'm just sayin - seemed a little odd



See post above

 ;D


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> For the record, i reported for my basic on a wednesday and course started the following Monday.



Those are two different things then.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> NFLD Sapper, that's understandable, but there's no Stat Holiday around that time.  so.... I'm just sayin - seemed a little odd



It struck me as odd too, until the mention of stat holidays.  Easter weekend is 10-13 April so maybe they're starting on a Wednesday due to that.


----------



## smittymed (14 Mar 2009)

Speaking recently to my Career Counsellor I am supposedly getting the call this week for probably an early April start date. Woohoo.


----------



## Mosher (14 Mar 2009)

For me, its been 4 weeks last wednesday. I called thursday and he said still no update on my status. Im starting to get to anxious.lol


----------



## Lil_T (14 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It struck me as odd too, until the mention of stat holidays.  Easter weekend is 10-13 April so maybe they're starting on a Wednesday due to that.



perhaps.

PM inbound


----------



## smittymed (17 Mar 2009)

HEY got the call. APR 6 BMQ here i Come any one else?...


----------



## smittymed (18 Mar 2009)

Just starting a new topic for April 6 2009 BMQ. St Jean here we come!!!. I am heading for hopefully a distinguished career as a member of RCR. What about everyone else. Whe're ya from? whe're ya going? Good luck to all.
Smitty


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (18 Mar 2009)

I'm on my way to St. Jean on April 6th... I'm still a little concerned about the running aspect, I got my call quicker than expected and I've only been steadily running for about 6 weeks, but I feel pretty confident, I can do 7 minutes straight at 6.5 mph (around 10.5 km/h) at a 2 incline on the treadmill before I need to slow it down a bit to a lighter jog, its still too cold/icy to run outside here as I don't want to risk injury so soon before I go... but I should be fine.

I was accepted as a Vehicle Tech.


----------



## smittymed (18 Mar 2009)

awsome welcome man... cant wait. are you nervous yet?


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (18 Mar 2009)

Mostly I'm just nervous on the running... been busting my ass and I'll continue to do that for the next 3 weeks... I don't wanna end up on RFT, but I can get a decent jog/run going for 6-7 minutes on the treadmill at a 2 incline so I should be okay. The weather has been too bad for me to be running outside, I don't want to get injured by falling on ice before I go.

Besides all of that, I am really really excited to go... no real nervousness about anything else at all lol


----------



## dano (18 Mar 2009)

Just finished my med on monday and they told me to expect to be gone in the next 2 to 3 weeks. My trade is Armored crewmen.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (18 Mar 2009)

You'll probably get a call soon... mine was like, the next day after my medical passed... so assuming everything was fine on the medical you will probably be there with us too...


----------



## dano (18 Mar 2009)

Hopefully. They said there were no problems on the med, and that was quick by the way, one day after med. Awsome stuff.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (18 Mar 2009)

I'm also expecting my medical to clear in the next week or so, I really hope I can make it on the April 6 course it would be a dream come true to finally begin this career.  :camo:


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (18 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I'm also expecting my medical to clear in the next week or so, I really hope I can make it on the April 6 course it would be a dream come true to finally begin this career.  :camo:



I'm glad there's people who dream about this career like I do out there.. I am really excited to get started!


----------



## smittymed (18 Mar 2009)

HUA to that....


----------



## Mosher (19 Mar 2009)

Congratulations to everyone that received a start date!!!

Unfortunately i havent received a call yet and it's been 5 weeks as of yesterday the medical. Hopefully i'll get that call this week or early next week and i can join you in this exciting turn of event.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (19 Mar 2009)

You may want to call them just to check in on your medical... people make mistakes and are human, just checking in is not a bad thing!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> Unfortunately i havent received a call yet and it's been 5 weeks as of yesterday the medical. Hopefully i'll get that call this week or early next week and i can join you in this exciting turn of event.



You should call and ask how it's going with your medical..ask them when exactly it reached the RMO because before I called the RC to ask them about mine, I thought it reached the RMO by February 20 but turns out it didn't get there till around the 28th so I've only been waiting not even 3 weeks instead of like 41/2 (how long I thought it's been). So just call and find out when it reached their and how long they think it could take to come back.


----------



## odie (23 Mar 2009)

Hello,
I appologize in advance if this is under the wrong category, I wasn't sure if I should put it uncer Recruiting or Training.

anywho, I got the call today I get sworn in March 31st and Start BMQ in St. Jean, QC on April 13th.
Just looking to see if anyone else is in that course with me, I am in Infantry.
I am in Toronto and wanted to see if anyone was going that I could get a ride and chip in for gas or wants to travel by train with me?

Thank you!


----------



## mr.rhtuner (23 Mar 2009)

odie said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I appologize in advance if this is under the wrong category, I wasn't sure if I should put it uncer Recruiting or Training.
> 
> anywho, I got the call today I get sworn in March 31st and Start BMQ in St. Jean, QC on April 13th.
> ...




I will see you there!

I got called today, I'm starting BMQ April 13th also, and I'm going for Infantry, I got my location too as RCR in Petawawa  :nod:


Anybody else going on April 13th? I'm dam nervous lol


----------



## Dosgh0sy (23 Mar 2009)

I'm also doing my BMQ on the 13th of April, I was told I'll be leaving the weekend before so like the 11th or 12th..

I'm going for Infantry with PPCLI...I can't wait I'm very excited!!!!  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kuon (23 Mar 2009)

I Get sworen in March 25th and get sent off for an 8 hour train ride April 5th and start my life on the 6th as an Armoured Soldier.

Pte./Recruit Howe


----------



## Mosher (23 Mar 2009)

Thats awesome! Congratulations all. Im going to call the office tomorrow since its been 6 weeks now and havent heard anything. Hopefully ill get the notice this week and will be joining you, ill be in for infantry RCR petwawa. Good luck to you.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Mar 2009)

I'm hoping to get into 3RCR in petawawa. Right now I'm just waiting for my medical to clear it's been almost 4 weeks now so I'm hoping to get a call soon. Good luck with your offer, hopefully they call us soon.


----------



## smittymed (24 Mar 2009)

I got my offer as 2RCR Gagetown infantry


----------



## Mosher (24 Mar 2009)

I just called them and they said im approved and on the merit list and should get a job offer within 2 weeks.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2009)

smittymed said:
			
		

> I got my offer as 2RCR Gagetown infantry



You got an offer for The RCR.....not a specific battalion.


----------



## Nikonian (24 Mar 2009)

That's great! I will be seeing some of you guys there!
I get sworn in April 3rd, flying away from my beloved BC on April 11th for April 13th BMQ.
I'm going for Infantry Soldier in PPCLI


----------



## Dosgh0sy (24 Mar 2009)

Nikonian said:
			
		

> That's great! I will be seeing some of you guys there!
> I get sworn in April 3rd, flying away from my beloved BC on April 11th for April 13th BMQ.
> I'm going for Infantry Soldier in PPCLI




Nice man, I'm getting sworn in on April 2nd, flying out of Edmonton on the 11th for the 13th BMQ. I'm also going for Infantry with the PPCLI


----------



## DPiper (24 Mar 2009)

Get sworn in on the 27th, fly out on april 11 for the 13   For PPCLI


----------



## dano (24 Mar 2009)

I just got my offer today and I leave bmq April 13 and swear in March 31st!


----------



## odie (24 Mar 2009)

So I got the call I start BMQ on the 13th of April, anyone else?
I'm in the Infantry course, if anyone else is leavingfrom Toronto is there anyone who wants to takethe train with me, or if they are driving up can i chip in for gas and come along?


----------



## mr.rhtuner (25 Mar 2009)

Well I got my job offer today.  I swear in this thursday, and I fly out on April 11th from London to Toronto, then fly from Toronto to Quebec.
I wonder if the plane from Toronto to Quebec will be 1 separate flight with most military members or will it be throughout the whole day?

Would be nice to meetup with some of you so we aren't all strangers when we get there haha


----------



## odie (25 Mar 2009)

yo thunder see if you can exchange your plane ticket from Toronto to Quebec, and jump on a train with me! its almost half the price from flying from Toronto to Dorval(i just looked it up cheapest flight is $138 with taxes, train is only $72) If not no worries we'll meet up in the airport before the shuttle bus.


----------



## f0x (25 Mar 2009)

odie said:
			
		

> yo thunder see if you can exchange your plane ticket from Toronto to Quebec, and jump on a train with me! its almost half the price from flying from Toronto to Dorval(i just looked it up cheapest flight is $138 with taxes, train is only $72) If not no worries we'll meet up in the airport before the shuttle bus.



Forgive me if I am way off base but does the CF not provide the airplane tickets making cost not quite an issue?

I fly in on the 12th


----------



## kratz (25 Mar 2009)

Yes, the CF pays for and arranges your tavel. Once the tickets are purchased, there is additional expense to get them changed. If the change if for military purposes, the change is approved, if it is for personal reasons (like above), the change should not be approved.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2009)

Yes, the CF covers all travel.  I would not suggest to anyone to make changes to their booked travel.  Great way to start out in the CF by not bing able to follow simple orders.


----------



## Mosher (25 Mar 2009)

mr.rhtuner said:
			
		

> Well I got my job offer today.  I swear in this thursday, and I fly out on April 11th from London to Toronto, then fly from Toronto to Quebec.
> I wonder if the plane from Toronto to Quebec will be 1 separate flight with most military members or will it be throughout the whole day?
> 
> Would be nice to meetup with some of you so we aren't all strangers when we get there haha



I am also from london, hoping to get the call this week. If i get in for april 13th we should grab a beer sometime!


----------



## mr.rhtuner (25 Mar 2009)

odie said:
			
		

> yo thunder see if you can exchange your plane ticket from Toronto to Quebec, and jump on a train with me! its almost half the price from flying from Toronto to Dorval(i just looked it up cheapest flight is $138 with taxes, train is only $72) If not no worries we'll meet up in the airport before the shuttle bus.



Odie, I just called the recruiting center to double check what I was told and yes as other said, they are booking my air tickets today from London to Toronto, then from Toronto to Montreal.  At 3:00pm in Montreal there will be a shuttle driver waiting for me(us) to drive to the base.




			
				Mosher said:
			
		

> I am also from london, hoping to get the call this week. If i get in for april 13th we should grab a beer sometime!




Why is your name so familiar haha, are you close with the application? did you do your interview/medical and now waiting on the background check?


----------



## Mosher (25 Mar 2009)

Why is your name so familiar haha, are you close with the application? did you do your interview/medical and now waiting on the background check?
[/quote]

Everything is done. My medical cleared. And they said that as soon as my file gets back from where it was approved i will get a call with a start date. Which i would think would be late this week.


----------



## GreenGoblin (25 Mar 2009)

Dosgh0st said:
			
		

> Nice man, I'm getting sworn in on April 2nd, flying out of Edmonton on the 11th for the 13th BMQ. I'm also going for Infantry with the PPCLI



Hey hey, I got my offer for Infantry with PPCLI. I'm not heading out as soon as you guys, but I'm getting sworn in on the April 17th, and flying out of Moncton on the 20th.
Cheers!


----------



## psychedelics07 (25 Mar 2009)

GreenGoblin said:
			
		

> Hey hey, I got my offer for Infantry with PPCLI. I'm not heading out as soon as you guys, but I'm getting sworn in on the April 17th, and flying out of Moncton on the 20th.



Congratulations!

I'm flying out of Toronto on the 19th, for the coruse that _starts_ on the 20th.     Do you mean you're flying there _for_ the 20th, or _on_ the 20th?  I'm just a little confused.


----------



## GreenGoblin (25 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm flying out of Toronto on the 19th, for the coruse that _starts_ on the 20th.     Do you mean you're flying there _for_ the 20th, or _on_ the 20th?  I'm just a little confused.



Thanks, and congrats to you, too!

Woops, yeah.  I went to get my package and got it reclarified, since all I heard on my crappy phone was a bunch of dates thrown at me. I'm flying out on the 19th and the course starts on the 20th.  So, we'll be there at the same time.  

Huaa.


----------



## smittymed (26 Mar 2009)

woohoo heading in this morning (mar 26th) for my swearing in ceremony. Apr 6th BMQ here I come!


----------



## Mosher (26 Mar 2009)

Just got the call. WOOO, i start April 13th. See you all there.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

Congrat's Mosher! Hopefully I'll be there soon.


----------



## psychedelics07 (26 Mar 2009)

People who were called yesterday got the 20th,  and you got a call today for the 13th??  I wonder how they figure that out


----------



## Mosher (26 Mar 2009)

Don't know, that is weird. But maybe it depends on where your from and what trade you signed up for.


----------



## Mosher (26 Mar 2009)

They just called me back and told me im leaving april 4th to start for april 6th!!!!!


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (26 Mar 2009)

Looks like you'll be on the same course as me now...


----------



## newell (26 Mar 2009)

I also got the call yesterday. Flying out 11th starting on the 13th. I'm driving up from St.Catharines.


----------



## psychedelics07 (26 Mar 2009)

newell said:
			
		

> I also got the call yesterday. Flying out 11th starting on the 13th. I'm driving up from St.Catharines.



Sooo are you flying or driving then?  ???


----------



## GreenGoblin (26 Mar 2009)

Congrats to all of you leaving early, not sure why me and rjr got later dates, but it might be because of where we are. Ah well. I didn't think Moncton was that far from Quebec.

I'll be seeing you guys in your slick uniforms.


----------



## newell (26 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> Sooo are you flying or driving then?  ???



I'm driving to the airport in Toronto from St.Catharines


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

Hopefully I make it on course in April, my medical is taking soooo long, it's a bit frustrating and I'm a bit worried at the same time but I haven't got a letter in the mail yet so hopefully they're just all backed up with medicals, I'd like to get on the April 20th course but I'll just have to wait and see, phone will be at my side 24/7 


Dylan


----------



## Mosher (27 Mar 2009)

They said they tried to get me in for the 13th, but then said all of April was booked. I only got the 6th because someone dropped out. If i didn't accept the offer for April 6th i would have started may 9th. They called me like 3 times today. 

And it took 6 weeks for my medical to go through. Good luck to all of you, I hope you get the call back soon!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Mar 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> They said they tried to get me in for the 13th, but then said all of April was booked. I only got the 6th because someone dropped out. If i didn't accept the offer for April 6th i would have started may 9th. They called me like 3 times today.
> 
> And it took 6 weeks for my medical to go through. Good luck to all of you, I hope you get the call back soon!



6 weeks eh well that makes me feel a little bit better I think mines going on like 5, and that really sucks that April is full, hopefully someone drops out haha. Looks like I'll be celebrating my 19th birthday at BMQ, awesome, should be fun lol.


----------



## Thundermuffin (27 Mar 2009)

Wait... You say all of April is booked???
Darn... Well that sucks... Hopefully I'll be there for the 3rd or 10th of may 
Hopefully...


----------



## Dosgh0sy (27 Mar 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> And it took 6 weeks for my medical to go through. Good luck to all of you, I hope you get the call back soon!



hahah that's weird... It took less then 20 mins for them to tell me my medical was good, I did my CFAT, Medical, and interview all in one day and I got the call for the job offer a week later.... I did my testing and jazz on the 19th and I got the job offer on the 23rd of this month(March)....I'm in Edmonton and I'm going for Infantry....April 13th BMQ i'm set for... Lucky me I guess =D


----------



## aesop081 (27 Mar 2009)

Dosgh0st said:
			
		

> hahah that's weird...



N, it is not.


----------



## decko (27 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> N, it is not.



It is for the new guy who has only compared his experience to the 6 week guy. Give it a rest Cdn, let the boys talk.

dc


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Mar 2009)

I don't find it weird at all yours only went that fast because you had no medical history holding yours up, in our cases we do have things that held our medicals up so therefore it would take a lot longer then 20 mins.....


----------



## chosun86 (28 Mar 2009)

I am waiting on my medical as well. I was told by the nice folks at CFRC Toronto Its been mailed to Ottawa. I was hoping to get out on the first BMQ course but I guess thats not happening. I'm super jealous you guys are going so fast. What trade did you choose?

I'm going for DEO Infantry.


----------



## Mosher (28 Mar 2009)

I am going for infantry as well! I don't mean to rub it in or anything but i am super excited!
Good luck, and hope you get the call asap!!!


----------



## logairoff (28 Mar 2009)

chosun86:

BMQ for DEO (Direct Entry Officer)? are you sure its not BMOQ that you're waiting for? do a quick search and you'll see the difference.


----------



## borat (28 Mar 2009)

i am waiting for my back check to be done-_-, been more than a week since my med file came back from Ottawa and so far none of my reference has been contacted.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Mar 2009)

I'm hoping I get call this week, it's now been 5 weeks and 1 day since my medical was sent off, if I don't get a call by Thursday I'm going to call the RC and and see what's going on. Hopefully it's been cleared and on it's way back and their just waiting to get it, hopefully.


----------



## borat (28 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I'm hoping I get call this week, it's now been 5 weeks and 1 day since my medical was sent off, if I don't get a call by Thursday I'm going to call the RC and and see what's going on. Hopefully it's been cleared and on it's way back and their just waiting to get it, hopefully.



i know its different for everyone but it should be back though, mine was sent to rmo on mar 13 and when i called them on mar 24 ,i was told that my cfrc has received my file and i am still playing the waiting game since they need to do the back check on me.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Mar 2009)

borat said:
			
		

> i know its different for everyone but it should be back though, mine was sent to rmo on mar 13 and when i called them on mar 24 ,i was told that my cfrc has received my file and i am still playing the waiting game since they need to do the back check on me.



Yea hopefully it will be soon though. How long did they say your back check could take?


----------



## borat (28 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Yea hopefully it will be soon though. How long did they say your back check could take?



wasnt given any date. when i asked them all they said was i am still playing the waiting game


----------



## Mosher (29 Mar 2009)

Took 6 weeks for my medical to go through so you'll most likely get the call this week!! I would think.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Mar 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> Took 6 weeks for my medical to go through so you'll most likely get the call this week!! I would think.



I hope so!



			
				borat said:
			
		

> wasnt given any date. when i asked them all they said was i am still playing the waiting game



Well you should give them a call this week sometime and just ask them how long approximately it could take.


----------



## odie (30 Mar 2009)

Sorry I was away for a few days on a little vacation. Ok cool so they pay for it! nice!
I haven't been sworn in yet so I haven't gotten any info on BMQ yet, but the big day is tomorrow so I'll find out everything then!!!

I can't wait!!


----------



## psychedelics07 (30 Mar 2009)

Just got back from swearing in.  Feels pretty real now.

My course is 0249E.


----------



## Mosher (30 Mar 2009)

Stupid question, which of the forms states the course number i'm in?, been looking for it, can't find it. They give you a hefty stack of papers to read through!


----------



## odie (30 Mar 2009)

I swear in Tomorrow but they said I was in 0248 Course St. Jean.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (30 Mar 2009)

odie said:
			
		

> I swear in Tomorrow but they said I was in 0248 Course St. Jean.




Well it looks like we are in the same course then! If you still want to meetup on friday, let me know as I might be able to have an hour or two to spare.


----------



## psychedelics07 (30 Mar 2009)

I think it was on one of the forms they kept on file (because I don't see it in my stack of paper),   but during the Swearing-In I copied the number down into the folder I brought home.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (1 Apr 2009)

well the day is getting closer....


----------



## Mosher (1 Apr 2009)

mr.rhtuner said:
			
		

> well the day is getting closer....



I know eh, i'm getting so anxious. I pace the floors trying to find things to do, i'm all packed, set and ready. Theres nothing left but to hurry up and wait........


----------



## BradCon (1 Apr 2009)

Have you set your biological clock?

ie Wake at 05:00 and go to bed at 23:00?

I find that to be a fun thing to do while awaiting basic.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (1 Apr 2009)

Lol it's impossible for me to do right now... It would mean I'd have to go to bed at 9 PM and get up at 3 AM because of my time zone... I'm still working right now (today is my last day here) and I leave for Basic on Saturday... I wish I could prepare for it beforehand haha... I guess getting to the Airport at 5 AM for my 6:30 AM flight on Saturday morning will be when that begins for me.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (1 Apr 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> I know eh, i'm getting so anxious. I pace the floors trying to find things to do, i'm all packed, set and ready. Theres nothing left but to hurry up and wait........




I have to still do all shopping stuff this friday and pack slowly on the weekend.  You are going for the april 6th course? or the 13th one?


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (1 Apr 2009)

I'm pretty sure Mosher and I are both on the April 6th Course.


----------



## smittymed (1 Apr 2009)

Yay apr 6th bmq here we come. I know that Mosher and Displaced Maritimer are going. Any one else? Displaced where you comming from do you fly on the 4th or the 5th? I leave Halifax on the 5th @ 0625.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (1 Apr 2009)

Leaving Edmonton on the 4th at 0630... I'm originally from Halifax, lived out here in Edmonton for the last 3 years though.


----------



## smittymed (1 Apr 2009)

yeah I guess there are a few of you getting there on the Sat. I dont get in till Sunday. I wonder why the difference. Oh well Good luck to ya and I will see ya there. 
Pte (R) Scott Smith. Wow that feels good to finnally say out load


----------



## Mosher (1 Apr 2009)

WOOO! I fly out on the 4th at 9:30! I've only been getting up at 7:30 but now that i have these new bad @ss runners, i'm getting up at 5 tomorrow and going for a run. I'm all packed and ready. All i need is my shower sandals lol.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (1 Apr 2009)

They couldn't possibly process everyone who comes in to start a course in a single day... that's why they have it split into both days of the weekend I'm sure. I have to clean my apartment all day tomorrow... the movers come in Friday and take all my stuff into storage, and then I sleep 1 last day in my apartment with nothing before I head to the airport for 0430 haha... gonna be a busy few days.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2009)

DisplacedMaritimer said:
			
		

> They couldn't possibly process everyone who comes in to start a course in a single day... that's why they have it split into both days of the weekend I'm sure.



They certainly can process everyone at once. Most likely that the different arrival days are just as a result of flight bookings. Thats just how it fell when someone picked up the phone to AMEX travel and got flights.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (1 Apr 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They certainly can process everyone at once. Most likely that the different arrival days are just as a result of flight bookings. Thats just how it fell when someone picked up the phone to AMEX travel and got flights.



That makes sense too... thanks for the clarification. I'm just looking forward to getting started... can't wait for the challenge I'm only slightly nervous, but far more excited.


----------



## odie (1 Apr 2009)

Well good luck boys!
I'll see you boys the following week as I fly in on the 12th and start on the 13th!
I can't wait I've been doing some shopping and tryin to chat with people going with me to basic so I can kinda know some people going! man the time can' come soon enough hahah


----------



## stefwills (1 Apr 2009)

Good luck guys, I'll be down there on the 27th.


----------



## asterix_prl (2 Apr 2009)

I leave on the 5th at 8:15 from toronto. Luckily its only an hours drive from here in Borden. I look forward to meeting all of you, Only a few days away.

Best of luck
Pat L.


----------



## kratz (2 Apr 2009)

The next BMQ starting in Borden is not until 26 April 09. You might want to recheck your paperwork for dates and location of your course. If you are leaving on for the 5th, it'll be in St Jean, if you are going to Borden, you will be too early on the 5th.


----------



## asterix_prl (2 Apr 2009)

I said its only an hours drive from here in Borden (where i am) to the airport in toronto. Which is where i will head to saint jean. just to clarify


----------



## stefwills (2 Apr 2009)

Confirmed my offer today, slated for BMQ on 27 Apr 09. Course number 0252E. Trade: Infantry. Anyone else on this course?


----------



## updatelee (2 Apr 2009)

I start on the 20th, trade: Infantry


----------



## lil_pen (5 Apr 2009)

I finally got my call on friday. I swear in on Tuesday the 7th and BMQ on the 20th. Anyone else start on the 20th?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Apr 2009)

Congrats man I thought April was all full, guess not. 
Good Luck though!


----------



## borat (5 Apr 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Congrats man I thought April was all full, guess not.
> Good Luck though!



Just wondering did you get any reply from your cfrc about your medical?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Apr 2009)

borat said:
			
		

> Just wondering did you get any reply from your cfrc about your medical?



I should be getting a letter tomorrow morning, I came up unfit , I think because of asthma I had when I was a baby but I'm going to get more info about it from my doctor, and hopefully I can change the RMO's mind.


----------



## borat (5 Apr 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I should be getting a letter tomorrow morning, I came up unfit , I think because of asthma I had when I was a baby but I'm going to get more info about it from my doctor, and hopefully I can change the RMO's mind.



that sucks


----------



## LukerB (5 Apr 2009)

After reading this it's given me a TINY bit of hope. I got a letter yesterday stating that I am now medically fit to be in the CF and i have no medical limitations at all. (Bee Sting allergy issue.. had to get testing to prove I didnt have it, and I DONT!)
I am taking the letter into the CFRC in Barrie here tomorrow morning to hopefully be merit listed.
I am PRAYING at this point that I get to come to St. Jean with you guys this month, if not it sounds like I will be waiting until June as BMOQ is taking over for the entire month of May (so I hear). I will update tomorrow if I find anything out regarding my start date!
All the best and good luck guys/gals.
Luke.


----------



## borat (5 Apr 2009)

well at least you know whats going on with your application, mine is just screwed because when i called them 1 week after my references were called the person who was on the line was asking me weird questions like whether i completed my c-fat,medical,interview or not and so on.. probably going to call them tomorrow and find out whats going on with my application.


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

borat said:
			
		

> that sucks



LukerB,

Congrats on finally passing that hurdle and being accept for BMQ. You saw what needed to be actioned and corrected it to the point where you will realize your goal. BZ = Bravo Zulu.

If you really want something you will look to acheive it instead of just saying it sucks, or some one has screwed up my situation.


----------



## stevea32 (6 Apr 2009)

Hey I just got my Job offer today, and start BMQ April 20th..I am so pumped


----------



## LukerB (6 Apr 2009)

Thank you again for the kind words, Kratz. Much appreciated.
After going in today I am OFFICIALLY being merit listed! The recruiter has passed my file onto a career counselor and informed me that they will merit list me for a job offer. I am so excited that all i have to do now is wait for the phone call. I am praying that I get into BMQ this month. I will update once I get any kind of info guys.
On a side note.. how long does it usually take to get a call once you're merit listed? i've applied to Infantry PPCLI as my only choice if that makes a difference. I've heard it usually only takes a few day's for the call once you're merit listed, but just want to make sure.
Best of luck everyone and like I said I will update soon!


----------



## LukerB (6 Apr 2009)

borat said:
			
		

> well at least you know whats going on with your application, mine is just screwed because when i called them 1 week after my references were called the person who was on the line was asking me weird questions like whether i completed my c-fat,medical,interview or not and so on.. probably going to call them tomorrow and find out whats going on with my application.



Borat, don't just give up or anything like that. I know it's a pain to go through but if you are determined that the military is right for you then you need to fight their decisions. It took me five months to get to where I am now and it doesn't always come easy for people to get in. If you work hard for it, you'll want it even more then others in the end. Could prove useful once you get to basic and you remember how hard you worked to get there.
On a side note, I was asked those same questions today when I went in with my letter saying I was now medically fit. It may just be standard questions he is asking you to make sure you're good to go. Once he looked at my file, he realised I was done everything and set me up to be Merit listed. You should GO IN and talk to someone about where your file is at right now and if there is anything you can do. Don't say "I'm *PROBABLY* going to call them tomorrow" to see what's up. DO IT. Better yet, go in and talk to someone. They are there to help you out and by the sounds of it you have no medical problems that came up. Sounds like you're in a much better position then a lot of the people on these forums just starting out.
Best of luck and let us all know how it goes for you or if you hear anything.
Luke.


----------



## stefwills (6 Apr 2009)

LukerB said:
			
		

> Thank you again for the kind words, Kratz. Much appreciated.
> After going in today I am OFFICIALLY being merit listed! The recruiter has passed my file onto a career counselor and informed me that they will merit list me for a job offer. I am so excited that all i have to do now is wait for the phone call. I am praying that I get into BMQ this month. I will update once I get any kind of info guys.
> On a side note.. how long does it usually take to get a call once you're merit listed? i've applied to Infantry PPCLI as my only choice if that makes a difference. I've heard it usually only takes a few day's for the call once you're merit listed, but just want to make sure.
> Best of luck everyone and like I said I will update soon!



You won't get any sort of special treatment, I applied for infantry (PPCLI) and I had to play the waiting game. I don't know how it works, I got my BMQ offer about a week ago for 27 Apr, but people are getting calls today, for BMQ on 20 Apr. I'm stumped, anyone have some insight?


----------



## Lil_T (6 Apr 2009)

I am guessing spots opened up and they got loaded where the spots were.  Or something else entirely....  :-\


----------



## LukerB (6 Apr 2009)

Yeah that's pretty weird eh? Maybe it's the recruiting center you're at filling their quota for the certain dates..? That's my best guess, but I'm really not educated at all as to why that is.
Congrats on your offer though, I hope I get mine soon. And no, I was not implying that I would get any sort of "special treatment."


----------



## borat (6 Apr 2009)

I called them and found out that I was merit listed on Friday last week.


----------



## LukerB (6 Apr 2009)

There ya go Borat, see? Something to be happy about! Sounds like you moved through the process VERY fast.. you should consider yourself lucky!
Let us know when get the call.


----------



## stefwills (6 Apr 2009)

Hopefully you'll get your call soon. This might be out of topic, but I think it might help. Set a timer on your watch for every 30 minutes, and get down and do 20-25 push ups every 30 minutes. The first few days are torture but you get used to it.


----------



## GreenGoblin (6 Apr 2009)

lil_pen said:
			
		

> I finally got my call on friday. I swear in on Tuesday the 7th and BMQ on the 20th. Anyone else start on the 20th?



Congrats on getting your call, bud. I start on the 20th, too. 

Thanks for the advice stefwills, I'm trying to keep the 20-25 range on my pushups.


----------



## stevea32 (7 Apr 2009)

Congrats man I am starting the 20th as well, hopefully i can shake this chest cold before i go though really would suck starting out sick


----------



## LukerB (7 Apr 2009)

stevea32 said:
			
		

> Congrats man I am starting the 20th as well, hopefully i can shake this chest cold before i go though really would suck starting out sick



Congrats! Just out of curiosity, when were you merit listed?


----------



## psychedelics07 (7 Apr 2009)

Glad to see a few more people starting on the 20th.

See you guys there


----------



## stevea32 (7 Apr 2009)

I really have no idea about being merit listed, I got the job offer on Monday the 6th though


----------



## updatelee (7 Apr 2009)

Coldfx is your friend


----------



## GreenGoblin (7 Apr 2009)

updatelee said:
			
		

> Coldfx is your friend



Or Buckley's, mm mm good. Hope you shake that cold off, Steve, starting out sick would really suck.


----------



## psychedelics07 (8 Apr 2009)

updatelee said:
			
		

> Coldfx is your friend



Maybe it's just me,  but cold fx doesn't work.. and it's not cheap either


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2009)

Drink lots of orange juice and let the damn thing run its course.  Unless it gets worse, then see a doctor.


----------



## BradCon (8 Apr 2009)

Echinacea works for me.

Wash your hand a lot too


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2009)

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> Wash your hand*s* a lot too



You should always do that anyway, even when you're not sick.  After all, it's not like you can catch the cold you already have, right?


----------



## stevea32 (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the advice, i think the let it run its course is probably the best , lots of rest and good food i guess really don't need this on my mind though, but what can ya do eh, I will just muster through it if i have to, and yes washing your hands after your sick doesn't make ya better, just prevents other people from getting what you have


----------



## LukerB (8 Apr 2009)

Good luck shaking that cold bud, would suck starting out like that but I'm sure you'll be fine!

Day 2 today since I took my stuff in and was Merit Listed. Too much to hope that I get a job offer by tomorrow? Probably.. but my fingers are still crossed I get one before the long weekend. I've heard 3 buisness days, and I've heard longer.
Again, I'll let u guys know if I hear. Every time my cell phone rings I get a little excited.. haha


----------



## BradCon (8 Apr 2009)

Hand washing is a great habit especially beacause me and at least 60 other recruits
really don't want to catch that bug on Sunday or Monday, or the next 15 weeks.
 :threat:


----------



## borat (8 Apr 2009)

just got a call swearin in on april 22 and starting on april 27


----------



## stefwills (8 Apr 2009)

Congrats, what trade?


----------



## borat (8 Apr 2009)

thanks, got the offer for avs


----------



## LukerB (8 Apr 2009)

Nice congrats Borat!
Called them today.. my background check is being done. Recruiter said I should have a job offer by next Wednesday at the latest and probably for the last week in April (Course Start April 27). Looking forward to it!


----------



## pgrieves (8 Apr 2009)

LukerB said:
			
		

> Nice congrats Borat!
> Called them today.. my background check is being done. Recruiter said I should have a job offer by next Wednesday at the latest and probably for the last week in April (Course Start April 27). Looking forward to it!



So April isn't full? I was merit listed late last week, hoping to get my offer by next week. I sure hope i get into that Apr.27 course and not have to wait until June.


----------



## LukerB (8 Apr 2009)

By the sounds of it, no. But I don't work at the CFRC so don't take my word for it. I'm hoping to get into that course as well. I was just told by a few people that they were called today about being references so it sounds like my file is moving along nicely.
You were merit listed last week? From what I hear, you should be getting a job offer any day.. and if you haven't yet you might want to call. From my understanding once you're ACTUALLY merit listed its unusual to go more then 3 buisness days without getting a job offer. The woman who I spoke with today at the CFRC informed me that usually once you are merit listed you get a call within HOURS not days.. so you may want to give them a call.
Best of luck!


----------



## Lil_T (8 Apr 2009)

According to my file manager, whom I was talking to today, they are still loading courses for April.  Also because I asked, those being loaded on a June BMQ won't be getting contacted until the last two weeks of May.


----------



## LukerB (9 Apr 2009)

Well that confirms that theres no BMQ in May whatsoever.. I wasn't too sure, but thank you for the clarification Lil_T!
Still have my fingers crossed that I will get into the last April course. I'm very very nervous, but we'll see how it goes. I guess if my references got called today then thats a good thing. If I'm supposed to be hearing by next Wednesday (according to the recruiter) then I'm assuming it will be for an April and not a June course?


----------



## borat (9 Apr 2009)

i don't know if this helps or not ,my references were called on March 30 and i was merit listed on April   3,  so you should get a job offer soon.


----------



## Lil_T (9 Apr 2009)

yeah - if you're getting a call next week, it's almost safe to say you'll be going to BMQ this month.  Good luck man!


----------



## LukerB (9 Apr 2009)

Thanks guys, appreciate it. The woman on the phone today was very helpful and made it sound promising that I would have an offer any day now.. but just said if I haven't heard for some reason to call back Wednesday.
I will still keep my fingers crossed and update once I've heard from them.
Luke.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2009)

LukerB said:
			
		

> Well that confirms that theres no BMQ in May whatsoever..



THAT confirms it ?

The million other posts over the last 2 weeks that said people were told "no BMQ in May" didnt confirm it enough ?


----------



## Lil_T (9 Apr 2009)

Well, I AM a fount of information don't ya know ;D


----------



## LukerB (9 Apr 2009)

Well, I'm assuming that Lil_T wouldn't lie to all of us   haha.
Really, I don't know for sure if there is or isn't. The recruiter never said anything to me about Reg. Force guys having to wait until June for BMQ, but I didn't ask. All she told me on the phone was that I should have an offer by next Wednesday. I am just going to assume it will be for the last one in April as that's more then enough notice to leave.
If there's BMQ courses in May then awesome, but I don't know if anyone on these forums.. unless they work at a CFRC.. can confirm that there is or isn't.


----------



## Lil_T (9 Apr 2009)

Well, I did ask.  I asked my file manager, numerous other contacts that I have.  I got the same answer from everyone.  There is no May BMQ; and of COURSE I wouldn't lie.  How would that benefit me?


----------



## LukerB (9 Apr 2009)

Exactly. So it sounds like there is officially no BMQ in May ladies and gents! Makes me even more nervous about getting onto a course this month, fingers crossed!!


----------



## stefwills (9 Apr 2009)

Don't want to sound rude, it's bean beaten to death already, NO MAY BMQs. More than one person has been told by a CFRC, which is a reliable source. There is a topic regarding "No May BMQs". Good luck though, hopefully you get an offer for April or June.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2009)

This was actually alittle painful to read thru.

Talk about too much spec-fire on a target...holy crap.


----------



## psychedelics07 (9 Apr 2009)

That's good news Luker.

My good friend was merit listed today, so it's good to hear they're still fitting people into April.  If he gets the call soon I will let you know, maybe the timeline is relevant.  He is going Sig Op also.


----------



## Mike7426 (9 Apr 2009)

well right now theres no BMQ in May, but i talked to my file manager and she told me they are always amending the courses and stuff, so there still a chance that one might open up in May, but i was told not to hold me breath on that one, but that does means theres a little bit of hope that we wont have to wait till june.
I go in for my tests next thursday and friday and since theres no medical history or anything like that that should make this take anylonger then needed, i'm hoping it will go fast. i was told by my file manager that someone went into the RC a few weeks back did all his tests in one day and was offered a job the same day, sworn in the next day then flew to St Jean that saturday. so i'm definatly crossing my fingers to get that lucky and mayb get fit into the april 27th course. . .that would be very nice lol.

cheers


----------



## LukerB (9 Apr 2009)

Nice rjr. Feel free to send me a PM and let me know!
If I get an offer next week then that's more then enough notice for me to be leaving for BMQ. I'm sure if there's still room in the course, which there should be as all CFRC's are closed for the next 4 days, then I should get into the course.
But like I said.. I will still keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## pgrieves (10 Apr 2009)

LukerB said:
			
		

> By the sounds of it, no. But I don't work at the CFRC so don't take my word for it. I'm hoping to get into that course as well. I was just told by a few people that they were called today about being references so it sounds like my file is moving along nicely.
> You were merit listed last week? From what I hear, you should be getting a job offer any day.. and if you haven't yet you might want to call. From my understanding once you're ACTUALLY merit listed its unusual to go more then 3 buisness days without getting a job offer. The woman who I spoke with today at the CFRC informed me that usually once you are merit listed you get a call within HOURS not days.. so you may want to give them a call.
> Best of luck!



Thanks Luker.  Yeah that's what I thought too, that's why I am soo ancy waiting for the call.  I will give them until tomorrow to call, if I get nothing I will call them Monday morning.


----------



## LukerB (10 Apr 2009)

pgrieves said:
			
		

> Thanks Luker.  Yeah that's what I thought too, that's why I am soo ancy waiting for the call.  I will give them until tomorrow to call, if I get nothing I will call them Monday morning.



Well you could call, but you won't get an answer.. haha. Remember it's the 4 day weekend. Everything, including all CFRC's are closed until Tuesday now. I would suggest calling them around Tuesday/Wednesday if you haven't gotten a call.. seeing as you've already been merit listed.
Good luck bud!


----------



## mr.rhtuner (10 Apr 2009)

Well a few more hours to go....oh jesus


----------



## BradCon (10 Apr 2009)

mr.rhtuner said:
			
		

> Well a few more hours to go....oh jesus




You said it.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (10 Apr 2009)

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> You said it.




Are you going also for the April 13th BMQ?


----------



## BradCon (10 Apr 2009)

Loading up my my I pod now.


----------



## BradCon (10 Apr 2009)

rather,

Yes I am


----------



## Lil_T (11 Apr 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LukerB (11 Apr 2009)

Good luck guys! Got a buddy home from over there for Easter weekend, needless to say we are going to dip into the beers tomorrow night. He's been telling me how much he loves it but has just gotten used to the not sleeping thing. He just finished his 5th week.
Hope you all do well!


----------



## LukerB (15 Apr 2009)

Anyone else getting offers this week? I was supposed to hear by today so I'll be calling them late this afternoon if I don't get the call.


----------



## stefwills (15 Apr 2009)

Learn to "Hurry up and Wait". Hopefully you get a call this week, don't plan your week around it. In the meantime, keep running and up the push ups, that way when you do get the call, you're set to go. Maybe I'll see you 27Apr. Good luck.


----------



## jmcdona5 (15 Apr 2009)

I just accepted an offer today for my BMQ date of 27th of April. My case is somewhat special. I was originally going to leave on the 6th of April but because of late university exams I had to defer the offer. I originally wanted to leave early May but after finding out that there will not be any BMQ dates in May I was told I had to wait until June or until someone dropped out of their April BMQ date so I could take their spot. For those who are still waiting to hear for BMQ at the end of April, have patience and don't give up hope.

Here is my recruiting process sample:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 2: Signal Operator
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: January 13 2009
First Contact: February 9 2009
CFAT completed: February 18 2009
Medical: March 4 2009
Interview: March 4 2009
Listed: March 12 2009
Position Offered: Communicator Research Operator
Swearing in: April 21 2009
BMQ starts on: April 27 2009


----------



## LukerB (15 Apr 2009)

Oh I'm certainly learning the hard way, stefwills haha.
Called them today. I know that my references are being called.. because they've told me, and I'm fairly certain they've called them all. But according to my file, they're still doing the backcheck.
I was told that I MIGHT hear something by Friday.. but if not to "Call back next week."
I'm going to go ahead and assume that if I don't get a call by Friday that I'm not leaving until June.
On that note.. if I were to call them and tell them I would be willing to leave on just 3 or 4 days notice, would that help?
Feel free to rip me apart for that question, just thought I'd ask it anyways.


----------



## stefwills (15 Apr 2009)

Firstly, Jmcdona5, Congratulations on your offer, I'll see you at St-Jean, I was stubborn and chose infantry.

LukerB, I am by no means a recruiter, so don't take my word as gospel. When I recently component transferred to the regular force, I told my interviewer that I would leave on one day's notice. He told me that made no difference, the paperwork will be done when it's done. As with anything, prepare for the worst, be ready to go for 27 Apr, but be aware that you may have to wait another month, which just means you should be able to run farther, and do more push-ups.


----------



## LukerB (15 Apr 2009)

A very fair statement sir.
Time to do some more waitin' haha. I'll post if I hear anything.


----------



## brandon-vancouver (15 Apr 2009)

I'm leaving Vancouver on the 18th for the course on the 20th, my trade is Infantry. Getting sworn in tomorrow.

-Brandon


----------



## stevea32 (17 Apr 2009)

I will see you there Brandon, Leave by train on Sunday


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (17 Apr 2009)

Good luck guys!


----------



## GreenGoblin (19 Apr 2009)

I'll see you guys there after my flight! Good luck to the rest of you.


- Melyssa


----------



## stefwills (25 Apr 2009)

Good luck to everyone leaving for BMQ tomorrow, I'll see ya there.


----------



## borat (25 Apr 2009)

stewils what is your course number?


----------



## stefwills (25 Apr 2009)

R0252E


----------

